#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Dumps usa*china*korea*eu - 101/201

## winsmoney

........................Contacts : icq#: 719948731




DUMPS USA*CHINA*KOREA*EU - 101/201



-JAPAN
B4541148282107007^Mamiko/Kobayashi^25072100000000000221000000 
4541148282107007=2507210000000221000  PIN:5447


-TURKEY 
B4155650149958727^FATIH/GUCER^18101103410400000211000000
4155650149958727=17101103410400211000 PIN:9889




-INDIA
B6593182112368584^laleh/babanazari^18012017313800000123000000
6593182112368584=15012017313800123000 PIN:5778



-BRAZIL
B4901060071109496^dias/maria/luiza/nogueria^19071010550603000121000000
4901060071109496=17071010550603121000  PIN:6030


                                                              ........................Contacts : icq#: 719948731

-INDONESIA
B4158469878712212^ika/sri/purnamaningsih^19012201274000000213000000
4158469878712212=17012201274000213000  PIN:7252



-HUNGARY
B5542040007316003^Artur/Beke^20091101088000000987000000
5542040007316003=15091101088000987000  PIN:1027



-TAIWAN*_PROVINCE_OF_CHINA 
B4067701731557109^Wei-Chun/Chang^19011014045400000988000000
4067701731557109=19011014045400988000  PIN:2405



- CANADA
B4530920124710013^Bibliotheque^1903220612800000054  7000000
4530920124710013=17032206128000547000  PIN:3377



-VENEZUELA*_BOLIVARIAN_REPUBLIC_OF 
B5412474300815295^Rafael/Cort^19081011050000000578000000
5412474300815295=19081011050000578000  PIN:1050



-AUSTRALIA
B4072209014479002^Priya/Selva-Nayagam^18082010000000000112000000
4072209014479002=18082010000000112000  PIN:5081



-FRANCE
B4974903419054100^guihard/pascal^18021104400000000091000000
4974903419054100=18021104400000091000  PIN:0004



-ECUADOR
B4568890000178269^Ernesto/Sierra^17081010901762200321000000
4568890000178269=17081010901762232100  PIN:2267

                                                 ........................Contacts : icq#: 719948731

-Pakistan
B6273770006050836^nusrat/jokhio^18122010000000112000000
6273770006050836=18122010000000112000  PIN:7100



-NETHERLANDS
B5528850001859800^Pieter/Guelen^17112100000000000953000000
5528850001859800=17112100000000953000  PIN:5371



-SOUTH_AFRICA
B5221182034692226^Western/Cape^15011010000000000549000000
5221182034692226=15011010000000549000  PIN:7463



-HONG KONG
B4009750000123060^ WAI-LUN/YIP^18091100000000000141000000


4009750000123060=18091100000000141000  PIN:2221


                                    ........................Contacts : icq#: 719948731



4127392000903386=18071010268900006720
(101)
4127392000903386^KING/STANLEY^1807101026890000000000672000000


4127392000878075=18061010000000004600
(101)
4127392000878075^PLAZA III/SERGIO^1806101000000000000000460000000


4127392000907585=18081010419000001160
(101)
4127392000907585^SCHWARTZ/WALTER A^1808101041900000000000116000000


4529490000024825=17031010895305300100
(101)
4529490000024825^GEORGE C LOPEZ/^1703101000008953001000053000000


                                                      ........................Contacts : icq#: 719948731



4744780131149429=18061010000000000466
(101)
4744780131149429^HOANG/JENNIFER P^1806101000000000046600466000000


4472390000150017=18031010000001860000
(101) 


                                  ........................Contacts : icq#: 719948731See More: Dumps usa*china*korea*eu - 101/201

----------

